# ¿Cómo se si los componentes electronicos estan buenos o dañados?



## darkpipe (Sep 15, 2008)

Transistores como saber si estan dañados?
CIs como saber si estan dañados?
Resistencias como saber si estan dañados?
Diodos como saber si estan dañados?
Condensadores como saber si estan dañados?

ETC


----------



## ezequiel11 (Sep 15, 2008)

primero tienes que comentar de que instrumentos de medicion cuentas y en donde estan los componentes en un circuito impreso o sueltos es decir no instalados en la pcb a partir de ahi muchos componentes se puede saber si estan en buen estado con un simple medidor de resistencia


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 15, 2008)

El gran y valioso amigo del electronico! el TESTER! lo pones en resistencia.... y medis si corre corriente todo OK! si no marca nada se daño ¬¬


----------



## ezequiel11 (Sep 15, 2008)

no siempre en transistores vas a medir dos resistencias diferentes y lo demas como abierto y esas dos resistencias te indican para los tbj  cual es la base emisor y cual es la base colector, para los capacitores vas a observar como se incrementa la resistencia para capacitores grandes por que si mides 0 el capacitor esta en corto y si mides infinito es muy pocible que este abierto asi que se debe tener cuidado para no desechar algun componente en buen estado, lo mismo se puede hacer con diodos y con fets, y para circuitos integrados no sabria decirte como comprobarlos con un simple tester


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2008)

Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> El gran y valioso amigo del electronico! el TESTER! lo pones en resistencia.... y medis si corre corriente todo OK! si no marca nada se daño ¬¬


Porq hay que medirle continuidad a todo      A un integrado donde le vas a medir continuidad?... Me parece que decir eso no es lo mas indicado.
Ademas si lo pones en RESISTENCIA no podes medir si "corre corriente" ops: 
Y al del post le recomendaria que no haga estas preguntas     ya que hay muchisimas formas de comprobar el estado de un componente, depende del componente.
Por ej:
Si queres medir un led te armas una fuente de corriente constante, si vez alguna luz es porque funciona, si no ves nada capaz que esta quemado o es infrarrojo...si es infrarrojo lo miras por la camara del celu. Si se ve un punto blanco el led funciona.
Si es un diodo medis continuidad en un sentido y luego al reves.
Si es una lampara incandescente podes hacer algo de esto jaja:
-Mirar el filamento
-Alimentarla y ver si prende
-Medir la resistencia   
-Poner un termometro cerca, alimentarla y ver si sube la temperatura..
Que se yo, con esto quiero demostrar que hay muchas formas.
Si es un integrado... no te puedo decir nada ya que todos son distintos y no hay una forma universal de comprobarlos.
Hay que conocer como funciona el componente y despues ver como se hace el testeo


----------



## sony (Sep 16, 2008)

bueno  pues con un untegrado puedes primero checar que tipo de integrado es y cual es su funcion 
y ya verias la mejor forma de checarlo  un apunta logica te pudiera servir para eso pero no para todos los integrados ´te serviria


----------



## burren (Sep 17, 2008)

bueno pues es una pregunta que muchos nos hemos hecho pero una de las conclusiones a las que llegue es que para probar un dispositivo primero debes de saber es que dispositivo es el que vas a probar y como funciona, por ejemplo un transistor lo primero es ver el tipo npn o pnp una vez visto esto puedes medir con un multimetro en R o en continuidad como si fuera un diodo de B a C y de B a E con sus respectivas polarizaciones (directa e inversa) de hay te puedo decir que la medicion en R va ser o debe ser mayor de BE que de BC al igual en continuidad cae mas voltaje en el BE que en el BC, eso es algo sencillo de hacer y pues para circuitos integrados no conosco ningun metodo aparte de el que se menciono antes que es el de la punta logica sabes que le entra y debes de saber que va a salir entonces para tiristores pues creo que lo mas común es que se abran entre sus terminales en el caso del SCR pues es medir entre el anodo y el catodo debe estar abierto y aplicando un voltaje a la compuerta que lo ponga a conducir para que haya continuidad entre sus puntas, en el caso del TRIAC yo hago lo mismo entonces pues es cuestion de conocer el dispositivo, tratar de medir con un simple multimetro y cuando no es posible entonces necesitas generar tus circuitos de prueba y sobre eso el DATA SHEET ayuda mucho sale cualquier aclaracion pues a colaborar


----------



## burren (Sep 17, 2008)

bueno pues aqui una pagina que ilustra mas algo de lo que trate de dicir espero les sirva  

http://www.wikiciencia.org/electronica/laboratorio/pcomponentes/index.php


----------

